# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Haus mieten

## frank_rt

Ich suche ein Haus nähe Pattaya mit 2 Schlafzimmer und 2 Bäder. der Mietpreis sollte max. 15000 baht betragen.
Ab februar 1015. Notfalls auch später.
sollte schon ein mietforum vorhanden sein, wenns geht dann reinkopieren, oder mir bescheid geben
 ::

----------


## wanlop56

denke nach Deinem text bis Du 1000 jahre zu spät oder Du meinst 2015 ??????? ::  ::  ::  ::

----------


## frank_rt

richtig 2015 sollte das sein.

----------


## schiene

Also ich würde mir vor Ort die Häuser anschauen und dann erst mieten.
Kannst ja mal hier schauen...
http://de.pattayahouseguide.com/for_rent.html

----------


## frank_rt

danke schiene

----------


## schiene

hier könntest du auch fündig werden....

http://www.fairproperties.com/index.htm

----------


## frank_rt

sorry aber ich dachte eher von privat. hätte es gleich erwähnen sollen.
sorry

----------


## schiene

Am einfachsten du suchst dir ein"Mädel" welches schon ein Haus in Pattaya hat  ::  ::

----------


## schorschilia

aber, aber schiene; frank möchte bleiben, nicht gehen..... ::

----------


## frank_rt

soderle, am 23 märz besteige ich das flugzeug nach bkk. eine woche im hotel muss reichen um ein haus zu finden,
bis dahin hab ich hier noch jede menge zu tun. vor allem mein ungewöhnliches umzuggut nach th zu schicken.
wenn bei mir dann in th alles klar ist, kann man mich gerne einmal besuchen. ausser uwe, der will mein umzugsgut vertilgen, auf einmal lach.
 ::   ::

----------


## schiene

> kann man mich gerne einmal besuchen. ausser uwe, der will mein umzugsgut vertilgen, auf einmal lach.


Wir machen das Schluck für Schluck  :: 
Viel Glück bei der Haussuche und einen schönen Aufenthalt  ::

----------


## pit

Also unsere Tochter hat in Siracha (ca. 20 km bis P.) zusammen mit einer Freundin ein Wohnklo mit Kochniesche für 8000 Baht. Ich denke, dass Du Deine Preisvorstellung für das gewünschte Haus doch etwas korrigieren solltest.

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

@pit. 
ne danke ich habe schon etwas höhere ansprüche.
aber den mietpreis kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. die angebote die ich schon habe müssen dann sau günstig sein.
das einzige was mich dabei stört, ist das geld für den makler.
privat habe ich nur ein angebot. das gefällt mit aber nicht besonders.
ist auch in bangsaray. 
na schauen wir einnmal
na wenn deine tochter mir die wohnung sauberhält, kann sie ja was dazu verdienen. seriös natürlich

----------


## pit

> na wenn deine tochter mir die wohnung sauberhält, kann sie ja was dazu verdienen. seriös natürlich


frank,

ich fürchte, da wirst Du auch auf dem lokalen Markt suchen müssen.  :: 

 ::

----------


## pit

Ich hab vorhin mit der Tochter kurz gesprochen. Sie sagte, falls Du Deine Rente aufbessern möchtest, könntest Du Dich bei ihr als Fahrer bewerben. Auto ist vorhanden. Du müsstest halt nur früh da sein, um sie zur Uni zu fahren. Abends dann ggf. noch zu einigen Partys. 
Ganz wichtig: Nicht trinken!

 ::

----------


## frank_rt

@pit. ich zieh alles zurück  ::

----------


## frank_rt

meine bisherigen erfahrungen in sachen haus mieten.
für makler ist meine frühe anfrage uninteressant.  ::  die antworten die ich bekam:
3-4 wochen vorher ist das frühste sollte ich mich noch einmal melden. 
aber jetzt kommt`s.
im farang habe ich ne kleinanzeige reingesetzt, und da habe ich unter anderem 2 antworten bekommen.
die erste antwort, er will in pattaya investieren und würde ein haus kaufen das meinen wünschen entspricht und es mir dann zu
vermieten. naja und hat mich mit 2 verschiedenen namen angeschrieben, lustig.
die zweite antwort, kam angeblich aus pattaya, und war ebenfalls sehr kurios. angeblich zur zeit in deutschland, die email`s kamen aber aus thailand. auch witzig.
mal ne frage zum mieten.
wenn ich ein haus miete, gibt es eine möglichkeit zu prüfen ob der vermieter auch der richtige eigentümer ist.

----------


## Enrico

Da sind meist abzocker, die am besten mit dir ein Geschäft machen wollen solange du noch nicht vor Ort bist. Sollst 6 Monate im Vorraus bezahlen, dann fliegst hin und die eigentlichen Besitzer zeigen Dir nen Vogel, wenn du denen deinen Mietvertrag unter die Nase hältst. 

Mobil gesendet.

----------


## frank_rt

@enirco.
das ist mir schon klar das es abzocker sind. ich bin ja schon einmal so ca. 10 jahre ums mittelmeer gereist als 21 jähriger.
alles war schön und gut, nur die hilfreichen landsleute waren meist das problem.

----------


## schiene

Du willst ja nach Pattaya ansonsten hätte ich unser kleines Häuschen in Prakhon Chai im Angebot.

----------


## frank_rt

@schiene.
das problem bei deinem haus ist einfach gesagt warum nicht.
ich brauch dafür ein auto. und ich weiß noch nicht ob ich das will.
und da ich öfters nach bkk will oder muß wegen fliegen, ist mir das zu weit. im kopf wird das so alle 2-3 monate passieren.
als du geschrieben hast "hausbau wegen sohnemann" hatte ich auch schon einmal dran gedacht.
ausserdem wie kann ich die whiskys vor dir verstecken lach mal ganz frech.

----------


## schiene

> @schiene.
> ausserdem wie kann ich die whiskys vor dir verstecken lach mal ganz frech.


Das ist natürlich ein Argument welches ich zählen lasse ::

----------

